# Could I get some info on this



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What does this really do?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7937049811&category=33591


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i wouldn't buy a product called "JDM RACING NISSAM" especially if the idiot can't spell NISSAN correctly.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that is like a mid-chassis brace that goes behind the front seats...pretty useless IMO


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chimmike said:


> i wouldn't buy a product called "JDM RACING NISSAM" especially if the idiot can't spell NISSAN correctly.


Haha I didnt notice that..thanks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> that is like a mid-chassis brace that goes behind the front seats...pretty useless IMO


Agreed


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> that is like a mid-chassis brace that goes behind the front seats...pretty useless IMO


That depends on the car. Some vehicles seem to benefit greatly from a floor brace. Others, less so. 

I'm not sure about a lot of these cheap floor braces for our cars though. If you go and measure it out in a B14 Sentra/200sx, you'll see that a lot of these bars end up attaching to the seat belt mounting points at the very tips of those brackets on the sides (the points furthest away from where the bar meets the bracket). That can't be good for structural rigidity.


----------

